# God helping me through my separation from my 18 year marriage



## Holly Dupont (Dec 10, 2019)

My husband is been living with his girlfriend for exactly 1 year last month. We’ve been still involved till bout 4 month ago. I’ don’t know why he won’t talk to me r anything. So about 5 weeks ago I felt so emotionally saddened from not having him I couldn’t breathe. Finally I asked God why Lord am I feeling so terrible Nd I heard Nd felt forgiveness and compassion for the first time since he left me. So I’ve been praying. Nd no more dating or getting myself involved with bottom feeder guys that have nothing going for them. lol this I’ve been doing I thought was hurting him and I was getting him back. Hell No. all this has done is make me realize I attract the worst losers ever and and I haven’t found anyone I’ve even liked r been sexually attracted but my husband. I pray that God will perform a miracle in my marriage and restore all the hurt too joy. It will only be God that can do it cause he got it made with his new girlfriend he left me for. She got a good job,no kids , not no type of baggage. I’m left alone with our 2 adult sons that are 19&23 and our 27 year old poodle and I’m living with my widowed mother. I can tell you he made out like a bandit. I pray that my marriage is restored in Jesus Name and that everyone who truly is in turmoil and pain I know wear your at and I pray you find peace


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Holly Dupont said:


> My husband is been living with his girlfriend for exactly 1 year last month. We’ve been still involved till bout 4 month ago. I’ don’t know why he won’t talk to me r anything. So about 5 weeks ago I felt so emotionally saddened from not having him I couldn’t breathe. Finally I asked God why Lord am I feeling so terrible Nd I heard Nd felt forgiveness and compassion for the first time since he left me. So I’ve been praying. Nd no more dating or getting myself involved with bottom feeder guys that have nothing going for them. lol this I’ve been doing I thought was hurting him and I was getting him back. Hell No. all this has done is make me realize I attract the worst losers ever and and I haven’t found anyone I’ve even liked r been sexually attracted but my husband. I pray that God will perform a miracle in my marriage and restore all the hurt too joy. It will only be God that can do it cause he got it made with his new girlfriend he left me for. She got a good job,no kids , not no type of baggage. I’m left alone with our 2 adult sons that are 19&23 and our 27 year old poodle and I’m living with my widowed mother. I can tell you he made out like a bandit. I pray that my marriage is restored in Jesus Name and that everyone who truly is in turmoil and pain I know wear your at and I pray you find peace


Ok how long were you married, it sounds like he cheated first? Did he or you? God may not give you the answer you want. But because you did the the same actions your spouse did, the chance if reconciliation is dim. Maybe you should seek peace from your God, and not reconciliation.
Are you now divorce?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Are the two your bio children together? What do they think of there father? What do they think of you sleeping with others? Why do you want that type of man?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Sorry l got the marriage answer from your title


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I am sorry for your situation and I do believe in the power of prayer. 

Please paid attention to details, it is important. For example, the average life span of a poodle is 12-15 years.

It is good that you have found respect for yourself and I hope this leads to better days with someone who cares for you.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

You have a 27 year old Poodle?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator Notice:-*

And you know what I am thinking? I'm thinking that TAM members who can't be bothered to report suspect posts using the report icon and instead call people out in threads risk getting a ban.

That's what *I'm* thinking.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> *Moderator Notice:-*
> 
> And you know what I am thinking? I'm thinking that TAM members who can't be bothered to report suspect posts using the report icon and instead call people out in threads risk getting a ban.
> 
> That's what *I'm* thinking.


Uh, not everyone is overly suspicious.
A few, even here, are under superstitious.

Some are kind, some are naive, some here are both.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

SunCMars said:


> A few, even here, are under superstitious.


''I'm not superstitious, I'm just a little-stitious''

Michael Scott--The Office


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Holly Dupont said:


> My husband is been living with his girlfriend for exactly 1 year last month. We’ve been still involved till bout 4 month ago. I’ don’t know why he won’t talk to me r anything. So about 5 weeks ago I felt so emotionally saddened from not having him I couldn’t breathe. Finally I asked God why Lord am I feeling so terrible Nd I heard Nd felt forgiveness and compassion for the first time since he left me. So I’ve been praying. Nd no more dating or getting myself involved with bottom feeder guys that have nothing going for them. lol this I’ve been doing I thought was hurting him and I was getting him back. Hell No. all this has done is make me realize I attract the worst losers ever and and I haven’t found anyone I’ve even liked r been sexually attracted but my husband. I pray that God will perform a miracle in my marriage and restore all the hurt too joy. It will only be God that can do it cause he got it made with his new girlfriend he left me for. She got a good job,no kids , not no type of baggage. I’m left alone with our 2 adult sons that are 19&23 and our 27 year old poodle and I’m living with my widowed mother. I can tell you he made out like a bandit. I pray that my marriage is restored in Jesus Name and that everyone who truly is in turmoil and pain I know wear your at and I pray you find peace


Please continue with your prayers and let go of the 18 year old marriage. It can't be restored by God or anyone else if your husband killed it. That is NOT possible. Start living your new life and seek help when you feel overwhelmed. Dating doesn't fix anything. It only makes things worse because you are not ready to put yourself out there. You need to heal first. 

Find joy in your life that has nothing to do with partners. Learn to love and live happy with yourself and no one else. You alone are the only one who can make you happy. God will give you peace and comfort in these trying times. This time in your life is not easy. Forgive your husband because if you believe in Jesus then you know that you and your soon to be X husband will meet again in heaven because you two created children in this world that will forever link both of you and no divorce exists for those type of ties. Pray that he makes it to heaven too because your children and your children's children will need their parents in heaven to help them out here on Earth. That loving responsibility remains after death regardless of whether your marriage on Earth survived or not. 

Keep walking the remaining life you have left on this Earth with God by your side. May peace, love, and joy be with you!


----------

